

India's ambassador gets pat-down at Miss. airport - gargs
http://www.wtop.com/?sid=2193847&nid=104

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story from the BBC three days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1988263>

No comments, no upvotes.

